# Mac 8.6



## Lead Agent (Jun 18, 2002)

My friend has a MAC 8.6 and has rogers cable as an internet connection, during routing she is booted off the internet for no reason, it is not a problem with the ISP as she has spkoen to them, if you have any ideas please let me know.

[email protected]


----------



## DaSweetOne (Jun 28, 2002)

It's probably somethin with the TCP/IP extension I think they're called extensions anyway make sure you get the correct IP info to connect to and fill that into the TCP/IP thing. Other than that I'll need some better symptoms... it's been like 3 years since I used a Mac, matter of fact 8.5 was the last one i used before i sold my mac and got a pc... god PacBell sux


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

:no: D-oh, you went from a mac to a Packard...that has to be the worst glimps at what PC's have to offer you could have possibly chosen.


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

He give him and Pac credit.. he went from a great operating system to Windows... oh wait maybe he's not so smart... Just kidding Jon


----------

